# Laptop auf Langzeit



## ViB (8. September 2003)

Ich möchte mir einen gebrauchten Laptop kaufen. Das Laptop, welches ich mir kaufen möchte, muss nicht auf dem neusten Stand der Technik sein. Bei einem Laptop-Kauf lege ich besonders Wert auf:

- Lange Akku-Laufzeit (am Liebsten ca. 5 Stunden)
- Lange Haltbarkeit der gesamten Hardware
- Stabile Funktionalität auch auf Langzeit


Hat hier vielleicht einer gute Erfahrungen mit einem bestimmten Laptop-Typ oder -Firma gemacht, welche diese Kriterien erfüllt? Ich möchte einfach ein relativ gutes Laptop haben, das bei gutem Gebrauch auch noch in 4-5 Jahren funktioniert!


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2003)

Hm, ich glaube jeder möchte gerne ein preiswertes Laptop, mit sehr gutem und haltbarem Akku und unzerttörbarer Hardware haben...
Also wenn der Akku ca.5 Stunden halten soll solltest du ein neues Centrino Notebook nehmen, da schafft der Akku das, die sind aber halt auch dem entsprechend teuer. Bei den älteren Notebooks hast du halt das Problem das die Akkus gerne mal in die Knie gehen. Aber die kannste ja auch nachkaufen.

Wegen der HArdware:
Dafür haste ja die Garantie Zeit, ansonsten musste mal ein paat Tests aus der C'T oder so lesen, welche gut sind!


----------

